# Разное > Толкучка >  Продам: Mars-Models; Modelsvit; MikroMir; Amodel 1/48/72/144

## astars

*В ПРОДАЖЕ (В НАЛИЧИИ):*
(ниже есть список моделей с фото)

*MARS-MODELS* :
- 48101 1/48 *Ла-15* (Лавочкин) - Советский реактивный истребитель - 3100 рублей; 
- 72103 1/72 *Ла-15* (Лавочкин) - Советский реактивный истребитель - 2000 рублей;

*MODELSVIT*:
- 72046 Modelsivit 1/72* Ту-22 КДП* - 4100рублей;
- 72033 Modelsivit 1/72* Бе-12ПС* - 3900 рублей;
- 72049 Modelsivit 1/72* Т-10* - 2500 рублей;
- 72020 Modelsivit 1/72* Су-20* - 2100 рублей;
- 72026 Modelsivit 1/72* Як-1000* - 1300 рублей;

*MIKROMIR*:
- 144-024 Mikromir 1/144 *Ту-22 КД* - 2600 рублей;
- 72-004 Mikromir 1/72 *НИАИ-1 "Фанера-2"* -1450 рублей;
- 72-006 Mikromir 1/72 *Москалев САМ-13* -1000 рублей;
- 144-08 Mikromir 1/144 *Blackburn Beverli* - 1800 рублей;

*AMP*:
- 14002 AMP 1/144 *B-2 Spirit* - 2500 рублей;

*СПИСОК МОДЕЛЕЙ С ФОТО:*

*MARS-MODELS* :
 - 48101 1/48 *Ла-15* (Лавочкин) - Советский реактивный истребитель;
 - 72103 1/72 *Ла-15* (Лавочкин) - Советский реактивный истребитель;

*MODELSVIT*:
 -72046 Modelsivit 1/72* Ту-22КДП*;
 -72033 Modelsivit 1/72* Бе-12ПС*;
 -72049 Modelsivit 1/72* Т-10*;
 -72020 Modelsivit 1/72* Су-20*;

*MIKROMIR*:
 -144-024 Mikromir 1/144 *Ту-22 КД*;
 -144-08 Mikromir 1/144 *Beverli*;
 - 72-004 Mikromir 1/72 *НИАИ-1 "Фанера-2"*;
 - 72-006 Mikromir 1/72 *Москалев САМ-13*;

*AMP*:
 -14002 AMP 1/144 *B-2 Spirit*;
==================================================  ================

*Все модели абсолютно новые, всё на литниках, в пакетах.*

*ДОСТАВКА:*
Территориально *Санкт-Петербург*.
Вышлю почтой по России - почтовые расходы:
- модель: 400(450) рублей.

----------


## astars

Актуально! Модели в продаже.

----------


## astars

Актуально! Модели в продаже!
Убрал распроданное.

----------

